# So. 28.8.11, 11:00 Uhr - Beinhart Sonntagstour von Darmstadt zum Melibokus und zurück



## uwe50 (20. August 2011)

Karl (Melibokus Biker) war mit uns im Elsass und hat die Führung einer Tour in seinem Revier angeboten. Als Local wird er uns zeigen, was die Gegend an tollen Singletrails zu bieten hat.

Die Tour führt von Darmstadt nach Frankenstein, Tannenberg, Felsberg und Melibokus. Es sind ca. 1200 HM bei 4 bis 5 Stunden gemütlicher Fahrzeit!

Wir treffen uns
*Sonntag, 29. August 2011, 11:00 Uhr*
Auf dem Parkplatz vom Freibad Darmstadt-Eberstadt (Mühltalstraße/Ecke Steigertsweg) - siehe Link

Die Tour ist auch offen für Gäste. Bei mehr als 12 Teilnehmer gibt es zwei Gruppen.

*Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.
*
Rückfragen zur Tour können per PN auch direkt an Karl.MTB gerichtet werden.

Meine T-Mobil No. 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 9 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Regeln?*
Beinhart-MTB-Touren sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Das Tempo wird dem Schwächsten angepasst. Auf andere Waldbesucher wird ebenfalls Rücksicht genommen. 
Die TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-Vermögen realistisch einzuschätzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. Wer sich beim Fahren überfordert fühlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein Stück schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. 

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Alle, die das Alleinfahren satt haben. Die Teilnahme ist unabhängig von einer Club-Mitgliedschaft möglich und erfolgt immer auf eigene Gefahr. 

*Was benötige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: Es besteht strikte Helmpflicht! Das Mountainbike muss technisch intakte und in einwandfreiem Zustand sein. Dabei sein sollte außerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung.

Der MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V. ist ein "echter" eingetragener Verein, mit Sitz in Mainz. Wir haben einen gewählten Vorstand und alles, was man braucht, um Touren, Rennen etc. abgesichert veranstalten zu können. Der Verein verfolgt keine kommerziellen Interessen, die Vorstandsmitglieder arbeiten ehrenamtlich und strengen Vereinsmief haben wir bisher erfolgreich auf ein erforderliches Minimum beschränken können. So gibt es z.B. keine Anwesenheitspflicht o.ä. Vielmehr ist uns der Spaß am Biken (egal ob CC oder DH) das Wichtigste. Daher rührt auch der immer noch vorhandene familiäre Touch bei unseren Events ...


----------



## Jensiman (22. August 2011)

würde am Sonntag gerne mitkommen. Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2011)

Jensiman schrieb:


> würde am Sonntag gerne mitkommen. Gruss Jens



Gerne. Das Wetter dürfte ja soooo schlecht nicht sein. 

Aktuell habe ich von weiteren 4 Personen Absichtserklärungen, dann am Sonntag mit dabei zu sein.

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## hjw51 (26. August 2011)

Werde auch mitfahren
Hansjörg


----------



## noon (26. August 2011)

Am Sonntag ist auf dem Melibokus Gipfelfest, also packt besser eine Klingel ein


----------



## cubelars (27. August 2011)

Hallo Uwe50, Karl,
ich möchte gerne an der Fahrt am Sonntag teilnehmen und reise mit Hansjörg an.

Gruß,
cube-lars


----------



## tom194 (27. August 2011)

Hallo Urs

bin morgen auch dabei hoffe das Wetter ist soweit OK

gruß Thomas


----------



## Geni (27. August 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Gerne. Das Wetter dürfte ja soooo schlecht nicht sein.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich von weiteren 4 Personen Absichtserklärungen, dann am Sonntag mit dabei zu sein.
> 
> Bis Sonntag!


 Hallöchen, ich bin vielleicht eine von den vieren und mache "Ernst" aus meiner Absicht mitzukommen. Bin dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (28. August 2011)

Vielen Dank an Euch "Locals" für die tollen Trails.... 

Die "Beinharten" 
- zumindest sind wir im Verein, der so heisst


----------

